# geordnete Zahlen



## hanspeter89 (17. Nov 2011)

hallo leute 

ich brauche dringen hilfe, ich studiere jetzt kein informatik oder so, da ich aber grad eine ausbildung mache im it bereich 
muss ich jetzt folgende aufgabe lösen im java

1.bei einer eingabe x,y und z            x<y<z soll das java programm  mir sagen wenn ich zahlen eingebe, ob es gerade oder ungerade ist 
bzw. ob es einfach geordnet wird 

java Geordnet 
-9 
-4 
-4 
geordnet 

java Geordnet 
9 
10 
9 
ungeordnet 

bitte hilft mir ein paar tipps oder anregungen zu geben, ich hab keinerlei ahnung von java nur einbißchen und dieses wissen reicht leider nicht aus um in der lage zu seien soll ein programm zu schreiben 


danke 
hans peter


----------



## Gossi (17. Nov 2011)

Je Mehr infos und je besser formuliert, desto eher können wir dir helfen und auch der Thread-Titel ist nicht wirklich vorteilhaft.

Und wenn du keinerlei ideen hast, dann wird dir hier auch net viel geholfen...


----------



## hanspeter89 (17. Nov 2011)

ich soll ein java progromm entwickeln, das prüft, ob drei nacheinander an der 
Standardeingabe eingegebene ganze Zahlen (a, b, c) aufsteigend geordnet sind, dh. ob a < b < c 
gilt. Sind die Zahlen aufsteigend geordnet soll „geordnet“ sonst „ungeordnet“ ausgegeben 
werden.

ich habe ja ein wenig ahnung, aber tipps und anregungen sind sehr erwünscht


----------



## Gossi (17. Nov 2011)

```
Ausgabe: "Bitte drei Zahlen eingeben"
Solange bis 3 Zahlen gefunden wurden
      Zahl abfragen und speichern
Wenn die Zahlen aufsteigend sind
      Ausgabe: "Geordnet"
Ansonsten
      Ausgabe "Ungeordnet"
```

Und das musste dann in Java schreiben, fertigen Code wird dir keiner Liefern wenn du nicht postest was du schon hast..


----------



## hanspeter89 (17. Nov 2011)

public class aufgabe1 {
    public static void main(String s[]) {


        System.out.print("x = ");
        int x = Keyboard.readInt();  // Hier wird der 1.Wert eingelesen
        System.out.print("y = ");
        int y = Keyboard.readInt();  // Hier wird der 2. Wert eingelesen
        System.out.print("z = ");
        int z = Keyboard.readInt();  // Hier wird der 3.Wert eingelesen

        if (x < y < z) {
        	System.out.print("Geordnet ");

        }
        else {
        System.out.println("Ungeordnet");  } // Hier wird der eingegebende Wert herausgegeben und berechnet 
    }
}

bei if (x < y < z) zeigt er mir an das es ein fehler ist aber warum ?


----------



## Gossi (17. Nov 2011)

hanspeter89 hat gesagt.:


> bei if (x < y < z) zeigt er mir an das es ein fehler ist aber warum ?



Du kannst nur eine prüfung machen, du musst also prüfen ob:


```
if(x < y && y < z) {/*mach was*/ }
```

PS:

Du kannst auch sowas nehmen:


```
Scanner sc = new Scanner(system.in);

System.out.print("x = ");
int x = sc.nextInt(); // Hier wird der 1.Wert eingelesen
System.out.print("y = ");
int y = sc.nextInt(); // Hier wird der 2. Wert eingelesen
System.out.print("z = ");
int z = sc.nextInt(); // Hier wird der 3.Wert eingelesen
```


----------



## darekkay (17. Nov 2011)

```
if (x < y && y < z)
```

edit: too late..


----------



## hanspeter89 (17. Nov 2011)

danke leute das programm läuft jetzt zwar aber die werte und so stimme überhaupt nicht über ein wenn ich zb. x=-6 y=-3 z=-3
eingebe sagt er mir das ungeordnet ist was aber nicht stimmt, 
eigentlich ist doch mein programm fertig wieso sagt er denn das jetzt ?

danke


----------



## Niki (17. Nov 2011)

verwend statt < mal <=


----------



## Gossi (17. Nov 2011)

hanspeter89 hat gesagt.:


> danke leute das programm läuft jetzt zwar aber die werte und so stimme überhaupt nicht über ein wenn ich zb. x=-6 y=-3 z=-3



für den Fall y = -3 und z = -3 musste es so schreiben:


```
if(x <= y && y <= z) { /* mach was */ }
```

Mist, diesmal war ich zu spät -.-


----------



## hanspeter89 (17. Nov 2011)

ihr seid perfekt leute, hat alles wunderbar funktioniert
was gar nicht was ich sagen soll
aber worin war jetzt der unter schied zwischen "<" uns "<=" ?

danke


----------



## Gossi (17. Nov 2011)

hanspeter89 hat gesagt.:


> ihr seid perfekt leute, hat alles wunderbar funktioniert
> was gar nicht was ich sagen soll
> aber worin war jetzt der unter schied zwischen "<" uns "<=" ?
> 
> danke





<|Kleiner
<=|Kleiner oder Gleich
==|Gleich
>=|Größer oder Gleich
>|Größer
Also:
Test 1 und 1


1 < 1|False
1 <= 1|True
1 == 1|True
1 >= 1|True
1 > 1|False
Test 1 und 2


1 < 2|true
1 <= 2|False
1 == 2|False
1 >= 2|False
1 > 2|False


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Nov 2011)

hanspeter89 hat gesagt.:


> aber worin war jetzt der unter schied zwischen "<" uns "<=" ?


Solche Fragen stimmen immer sehr traurig. Ist das nicht Mathe Grundschule?


----------



## Gossi (17. Nov 2011)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Solche Fragen stimmen immer sehr traurig. Ist das nicht Mathe Grundschule?



Sowas kann man mal vergessen...


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Nov 2011)

Gossi hat gesagt.:


> Sowas kann man mal vergessen...



Grundrechenarten zu vergessen halte ich für sehr schlimm. Bei Geometrie und Co würde ich dir aber dann zustimmen


----------

